# Night Fishing will never be the same on my Skeeter



## Travis_Skeeter (May 17, 2010)

I just had a new set of LED lights installed on my skeeter. First trip had it in at Matagorda last week, best investment I have made in this boat. The baitfish were all over and we killed the trout. Pics on my phone sucked and the video was worse. I had the interior lights amber no bugs, exterior were green. These pics do it no justice on the water, the guys did a video of my boat from the shore at www.wildcatlighting.com or http://www.youtube.com/user/2ndresponder#p/u/3/5dEKFJGzPCA. Don the owner is a nice guy and they did a very professional job on the install. Kudos to these guys!!! Don's number is 210-241-7818. Took them about four hours on the install.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Looks really nice plus you are all ready for the Kemah Christmas parade on the water...lol


----------



## LovinIt (Mar 7, 2009)

As if my toy list for the boat is not long enough,,now I HAVE to add the lights,,,LOL


----------



## seaflight22 (Sep 2, 2008)

*wow*

I like those, I thought I was gonna be happy after I got my t-top, now I need some of those.


----------



## flatwound (Mar 30, 2010)

OH Man ! JUST WHEN I THOUGHT I WAS RIGGED !


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

This is the best first post ....... EVER!!!!


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Cool, welcome to 2 cool.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Totally awesome!!!! Now on my list of add-on's.


----------



## Travis_Skeeter (May 17, 2010)

Thanks guys, I love them...no drunks running over me on the water. I posted Dons # wrong 210-240-7818. I avoided the weekend mess and did some honey do's this weekend, ready to get back out again..BAD. Hope everyone slayed em but does not rub my nose in it lol. I will post pics of my yak lights in a bit.


----------



## Riverman (May 15, 2007)

Thats looks great, I have been thinking of adding some lights to my boat for night fishing, I think you helped me make my mind up.... Great Post, Thanks


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

not to rain on anyone's parade, and, yes I think it looks good.

BUT, I wonder what johnny law would say about running with green lights on both sides of the boat.




very slick, though.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I have to get some of those. I guess you have to be real careful when tying up though??? Will bumpers smash them if tied to a dock?


----------



## pimmer (Apr 3, 2009)

What did this job run ya'?


----------



## Travis_Skeeter (May 17, 2010)

Spots and Dots, I had the same question as you. After Don had told me about the navigation laws I stopped by the TPWD in Rockport, waited in the lobby, asked the Game Warden about the lights and he told me word for word, "As long as the lights do not distort the size or the length of the boat they are well within the law, anchor and bow lights must be lit at all times" another warden told me he wishes there were more with them, less stupid deaths at night on the water.
HAUTE, They have some lights on c/c with splash rails and these are hidden from the elements by placing them under the rail. The bumpers will not smash them, very durable coated in silicone waterproofing, just like anything take it easy and they will last.
Videos are on youtube http://www.youtube.com/user/2ndresponder#p/u/4/5dEKFJGzPCA


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

Looks great. I assume wildcatlighting did the work? I've been using a submersible greenlight. It's not near as much light as what your putting out and a real pain if you have current.


----------



## Travis_Skeeter (May 17, 2010)

Yes they did A Draper, think I could have done it myself but I had an income tax check and just had them install it.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Sweet, add a disco ball!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Are they above water? that is cool but I think I'd prefer them underwater such as the LED lights that are mounted to the bottom of the transom area.. then again, you only have the transom area lit up to fish and could lose fish in the motor  instead of the main sides of the boat like this one...

interesting way to do it...


----------



## Travis_Skeeter (May 17, 2010)

Sorry been working and first chance I had to get back on. The lights are above the water and I have yet to find any issues with them. These guys understand light penetration in the saltwater, different colors are needed for different types of water. They have light penetration charts to help the novice understand the colors. This is their technology page that describes light penetration...http://www.wildcatlighting.com/the-technology.html

Essayons 75, I like the disco ball idea...hmmm


----------



## Dirty White Boy (May 12, 2010)

x2 "Lovinit" now my list of add-ons is longer than my boat.


----------



## mardigrastopsntails (May 20, 2008)

Give us an estimate on price$$$


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I talked to Don Abernathy Monday. I am trying to get mine ordered but he is recovering from surgery. As soon as he is up and about, I'm going to get me some lights. I will post up pictures asap.


----------



## Travis_Skeeter (May 17, 2010)

mardigrastopsntails said:


> Give us an estimate on price$$$


They ran me around $850 after install, The four strips of lights would run around $700 I think for the lights if you installed yourself. Their prices are on the website. I had two of the green long strips outside and two of the amber on the inside.

Time machine, you will not regret it...what happened to Don?


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Travis_Skeeter said:


> Time machine, you will not regret it...what happened to Don?


I believe it was surgery to clear the carotid artery. He told me he had 25 staples in his neck!! This is a condition that exist in more of us than we realize. Be sure to have this check from time to time. The brain needs that blood flow.

Back to fishing lights. I built a 16 ft flatbottom. I intend to run 4 meters of green down each side and 2 60" rows (stacked) along the bow.

D.I.Y. price should run me about $700


----------



## TimW Texas (Apr 15, 2009)

Sweet


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

UPDATE:

Just got off the phone with the LED guys. If all goes well, my lights will be here on Thursday of next week. I'm ready with the wiring and switches to rig them up as soon as they arrive. My vacation starts next Friday so I'll have lots of time to "test" them. I intend to take lots of picture of the installation and start a thread on "How to".


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*led*

I'm Impressed the lites look great .I looked through the site trying to find out the AMP draw.Either I missed it or it ain't there.Do you know or I can EMAIL DON Thanks CVA34


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

Wonder if this is the same stuff. Off of superbrightleds.com:







WFLS-x300 Flexible Light Strip Reel *Options: *Green WFLS-G300 30.00

$ 149.95 $ 299.90







WFLS Heat Shrink Tubing DWS-500 *1 $ 0.89 $ 5.34







SE-PC06 Power Connectors *1 $ 0.40 $ 1.60







WFLS-x30 Flexible Light Strip *Options: *Yellow WFLS-Y30

$ 11.95 $ 23.90
*Merchandise sub-total:* $ 330.74


----------



## Slackr (Jul 13, 2009)

Your boat is nicer than your house. How does that happen?


----------



## work to fish (Apr 14, 2010)

Travis_Skeeter said:


> Thanks guys, I love them...no drunks running over me on the water. I posted Dons # wrong 210-240-7818. I avoided the weekend mess and did some honey do's this weekend, ready to get back out again..BAD. Hope everyone slayed em but does not rub my nose in it lol. I will post pics of my yak lights in a bit.


Alright, I am ready to see this light set-up on the kayak :ac550:

Wheres the pics?


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Looks cool! Just don't be running across the bay with those things on I wouldn't know which way to turn LOL

Excellent rigging.


----------



## carlosh (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm guessing that the intention is to attract Trout at night, isn't it? I guess that it could be for looks only. Has anybody caught any Trout at night by using these lights?


----------



## tsoetaert (Jan 23, 2008)

*Night Lights*

to answer your question, they are used to attract bait which in turn attracts trout at night. Not sure if you read the thread or just liked looking at the pictures, but he states that he killed the trout.


----------



## Travis_Skeeter (May 17, 2010)

Yes they are to attract fish at night and it works, I fish fresh and salt and love them.


West End angler, I went to get ice one night and my buddy took it out while I was gone, when I came back he was in the middle of the lake and I could make out everything...bow and anchor and entire boat, these lights will help you at night and if anyone mistakes which direction I am running...need to have their head examined lol. I actually met another guy with the same wildcat lights on his boat, pretty cool looking lake with both of us on it at the same time.


----------



## guiness (May 9, 2005)

Cool. Want some.


----------



## Travis_Skeeter (May 17, 2010)

Thank You. This boat is now on the market, I am selling for $25, 000 obo, with the lights. Call me 512-304-8174.

2004 Skeeter 22X Bay Tunnel, 101 minnkota 36 volt thrust trolling motor, 150 hours on boat and motor, 200 honda vmax, stereo with amp and bose speakers, jack plate, boats in perfect condition.


----------



## TripleT (May 11, 2005)

Does this come before or after the "Power Pole"?


----------



## Travis_Skeeter (May 17, 2010)

Obviously before mine lol, I am looking shallower and a little longer for my new rig. You can bet that the new one will go right back to their shop for more lights, plug for WildCatLighting.com, they are running free installs for the next thirty days at their new location in Gruene.


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

Why would you go rig your boat up and then turn around and want to sell it? You loco? Sweet boat though! Been drooling since the first time I saw your pics.


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

travis-

Are you fishin out of galv west bay? bc in the last few weeks i've seen a boat go across that looks like a giant glowstick...wondering if this is you..nice lights. Could easily be seen for over a few miles


----------



## xtreme (Jan 9, 2010)

Is that an LED tape under your rubrails encased in a resin or silicone sleeve? curious because I have that on my deck behind the house but never thought of putting it under the rubrails of the Aquasport and I can get it direct from the manufacturer


----------



## Travis_Skeeter (May 17, 2010)

topwatrout said:


> travis-
> 
> Are you fishin out of galv west bay? bc in the last few weeks i've seen a boat go across that looks like a giant glowstick...wondering if this is you..nice lights. Could easily be seen for over a few miles


Same lights...different boat. There is a guy that runs out of Westbay that had two of his boats outfitted with the same lights, this is how I found out about wildcat.

Ossnap, thanks I love the boat but I am trying to get shallower, I am looking for a boat as we speak...waiting lists are everywhere.


----------



## waterworx (Jul 23, 2009)

Looks like the same stuff for the DIY's who want to save $$.

http://www.ledlightsworld.com/high-density-smd-3528-flexible-led-strips-600-leds-p-157.html


----------



## xtreme (Jan 9, 2010)

waterworx said:


> Looks like the same stuff for the DIY's who want to save $$.
> 
> http://www.ledlightsworld.com/high-density-smd-3528-flexible-led-strips-600-leds-p-157.html


 That link is for indoor LED. I have outdoor LED for less than the price on that link and I have 5 colors including white. Just an FYI of course.


----------



## Figfarmer (Nov 25, 2007)

The downside of running colored lights topside is that you can't tell the real color of anything (lures, etc.) . it is like being color blind. You will need to bring a white flashlite with you to see colors of lures you are using. Boat does look good, though.


----------



## ranger-370 (Jul 13, 2010)

You do realize that some drunk is going to take a photo of you on the water and we will all see you on the next installment of " In search of UFO's "


----------



## xtreme (Jan 9, 2010)

Figfarmer said:


> The downside of running colored lights topside is that you can't tell the real color of anything (lures, etc.) . it is like being color blind. You will need to bring a white flashlite with you to see colors of lures you are using. Boat does look good, though.


 Or you could run white LED's under the gunnels instead of color. Personally I prefer red so I dont have an issue with night vision. My overhead has both red and white on a three way toggle which will solve all issues.


----------



## Travis_Skeeter (May 17, 2010)

xtreme said:


> That link is for indoor LED. I have outdoor LED for less than the price on that link and I have 5 colors including white. Just an FYI of course.


You install these lights on boats extreme? Whats your website name?


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

ranger-370 said:


> You do realize that some drunk is going to take a photo of you on the water and we will all see you on the next installment of " In search of UFO's "


 riiiight??? ha ha ha :biggrin:


----------



## Travis_Skeeter (May 17, 2010)

*Baitfish under my lights.*

I wanted to pass along a baitfish video from Matagorda. The lights have been awsome, we do not buy bait anymore. Click on the picture below, sorry the quality is so bad it was taken with my Blackberry while we were in awww. Headed back this weekend with the saltwater proof camera. Curious crab at the end of the video.


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

Pretty cool video. Lot's of bait under there.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

The lights are cool.

Bumping your own advertisement thread: not cool.



Anyhow, it's not unusual to see minnows come to a light at night. 

Still cool lights though...


----------



## Travis_Skeeter (May 17, 2010)

*thanks...*

Thanks guys.

DMC, I am sorry you feel that way. I enjoy my lights and have had an unusual amount of success with them thus far. I put anything new onto this thread instead of starting a new one as some forums request. There is no advertisement intentions, it is a great light system and have not had a better accessory for my boat to date. Great people selling a great product, if you ask me more people should post the good vendors products and report the poor ones so that more of us do not get burnt on this forum. I went through the cheap chinese lights due to a referral on here...bad choice.

Thanks, there were also mullet in that poor video, mullet dont come to all lights. Take care friend


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

No offense meant. 1st post on two different forums and you are talking about this lighting system. So it's like you joined the forums solely for the purpose of showing the lights. That's how advertisers do it, but it's not exclusive to them so if I pegged you wrong, please accept my apology.


----------



## Travis_Skeeter (May 17, 2010)

*Thank You DMC*

No problems or gripes here, no need to apologize DMC. I understand where you come from with that.


----------



## JWHPOPEYE (Mar 21, 2005)

Are these the 300 LED strips or the 600 LED strips?
Looks great i want to do this to my boat also.


----------



## Travis_Skeeter (May 17, 2010)

*Not sure how many*

Thats a good question, not sure and never counted them. I do know this, the frequency that these lights are on is the difference in their penetration in the water. I bought the cheap chinese ones that took 22 days to arrive and had 12 led's out when they arrived, I was sick and boy did I save money lol. It would have been a 35 to 40 day turnaround to get a new set so I said screw it, put them on my jeep, and found a local, us, company that has a two day turnaround on their product if I ever needed it. I do know that they have a technology page that taught me a ton about what colors penetrate the deepest in different environments. www.wildcatlighting.com and tomorrow you will probably find me out there counting them one by one lol. You will not be dissapointed if you do get them on your boat.


----------



## JWHPOPEYE (Mar 21, 2005)

I found out that the SMD5050 series of lights are about 3 times brighter than the SMD3528 series with the same amount of LEDs both using a 12v source.


----------

